# August Photo Contest Tie Breaker



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*We have a tie between Kalhayd and Amystelter in our August Photo Contest: **Naughty Time. >
 *
It's time to choose a winner. Each member can vote for one entry. Voting will close in 7 days.

*1: Kalhayd*










*Amystelter








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, what a month...all the entries were great!
We have a tie-breaker poll ready for your votes to choose this month's winning entry. The poll will close on *09-04-2016* at *09:33 PM.*


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Golly this is a really difficult choice! They're both great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> Golly this is a really difficult choice! They're both great!


I agree, I'm going to have to give this some time before I make a choice.......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Can I vote for both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> Can I vote for both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only one choice this time I believe. It's a difficult decision!.


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

So hard. But those muddy faces are to die for! I love the bad ones. They're the BEST!


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I voted, a very difficult choice. Both such perfect examples of impish, or soon to be impish behavior!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

19 votes so far.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

25 votes in now.

It was sooooooo hard to pick just one, they're both great, but I finally did.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Well that was difficult. They are all so cute.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not bad so far, we are up to *34 *votes as of the time of this post.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Not an easy decision, but I voted for one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's true - there were SO many great entries this month. I will laugh if these two wind up in another tie!! :grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to cast your vote to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest. 

*Voting ends 9-4-16. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest closes *Sunday, Sept. 4th. *

There was a tie so we have a run off. 

Vote for your favorite picture to determine the winner!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There was a tie in the August Photo Contest, take a look at the two entries and cast your vote to determine the winner. 

Last day to vote is Sunday, September 4th


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*45 *votes in so far, there was a tie in the August Photo Contest. 

Take a look at the two entries and cast your Vote to determine the winner. 

*Last day to Vote is Sunday, Sept. 4th!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Who will win the August Photo Contest in the tie-breaking poll? Cast your vote for one of the two favorites. Poll closes Sunday, Sept. 4th.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Make sure you vote if you haven't already! Such great photos! Hard to choose!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget to cast your tiebreaker vote by tomorrow!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting ends tomorrow-Sunday, Sept. 4th. 

Cast your vote to determine which picture is the winner of the August Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Fifty people have voted, are you one of them? Tomorrow's the last day to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today* is the last day to cast your vote to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest. 

*The poll closes tonight at 9:33 PM EST. *

If you haven't voted yet, don't forget to.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a few hours left to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have a winner, congrats to *Kalhayd. *
All the pics this month were great, thank you to everyone who submitted pics and those who voted.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Kalhayd, your photo is wonderful!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kalhayd!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

swishywagga said:


> Congratulations Kalhayd, your photo is wonderful!.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations Kalhayd!



Thank you! So excited! 

Amy- congrats, too! Your image was so awesome!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics this month, thanks to all who contributed to the fun.


----------

